# advice please for strange kitten behaviour



## kittymad (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm really hoping someone can give me some advice on a problem I'm having with my kitten.

She is 6 and a half months old now and when I first got her, she had her mad moments as expected then calmed down and she loved being picked up and everything like that.

Then teething started and, understandably, she got a bit grumpy and tried biting me a lot but we got over that a few weeks ago.

Then a couple of weeks ago she was spayed and, again, she was a bit grumpy but she's had her stitches out and everything is fine physically but I have noticed a change in her behaviour that I can't explain.

She has started racing around, growling, biting and scratching me and other behaviours like this for no aparent reason - but before anyone says it's to do with the operation, she is not always like this. She has times when she is her usual soppy self and lies on her back for me to tickle her tummy and she purrs away like an engine, or she snuggles up next to me in bed, and she loves having her face, ears and chin tickled. I love it when she is like this, but then she will suddenly flip and get aggressive and then I try to ignore her as I'm scared of what she might do to me (the biting didn't hurt so much when she was teething but now she has her adult teeth, it hurts a lot more!)

She did display some of this behaviour before she was spayed but I put it down to teething, etc. so I was hoping it would stop once that had - I'm making a hige assumption that her teething has stopped, by the way, as I have stopped finding teeth on the carpet!

I'm sorry this has been such a long thread and I'm sorry if this seems a minor problem to some of you, but she's my first kitten so I don't really know what might be wrong with her and I just want my lovely, sweet and soppy kitten back.

Thank you in advance for any help you might be able to offer and I hope someone can provide the answer.

Thanks!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi KM, can i ask what sort of other behaviours she takes on?


----------



## kittymad (Aug 16, 2008)

She just behaves like a bit of a psycho - she growls, bites, scratches, races up and down the stairs, her ears go right back and her pupils dilate, she launches herself at me if I walk towards her then runs off, plus she's started this weird thing that she stares at me and opens her mouth just a bit (not like she's baring her teeth at me but as if she's breathing through her mouth - it's very strange!)

I can't think of any other behaviours at the moment but I'm sure I've forgotten some!

I really hope someone can help...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

To be honest I think she will grow out of it.. one of my kittens Alfie is now 7 months, he will run around like a psyco randomly and growls like a little Jack russel!

My Mums cat used to do the same when he was in that 6-9 month age but he would deliberately hide then jump out on people diggin his claws into to any poor passer by LOL

But he has grown out of it.. Alfie is starting to calm down too.. he still has the odd mad half hour though


----------



## kittymad (Aug 16, 2008)

That's really reassuring - thank you! I know she is still a kitten and has lots of energy to burn so it's good to know it should stop in a few months time!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

try playing with her loads - I have this laser toy thingy which the kittens love to chase and it burns some of their energy which also helps!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

You might want to look at this thread and explore the link especially on cat communication.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...ery-interesting-article-cat-posture-talk.html

The staring and opening mouth just a bit maybe 'getting scents' and analysing them.


----------



## Maisie&Miley (Jun 24, 2008)

He sounds like my two!!!

They are 15 weeks old and are MENTAL!!! (but i love em!!) 

They run up and down the stairs at 100 MPH after each other, they do the 'tounge' thing and stare at me, i read it was there way of cooling down (a bit like a dog panting) but the look like devil cats! LOL

They bite, scratch, leap, fight, zoom around but they do have there wonderful cuddly moments on the sofa.

I think they will go out of it, if you are really worried just pop him along to the vets, im sure they will reassure you.


----------



## Barrelman (Aug 21, 2008)

Isn't this the way cats keep their predatory edge? They've got to be constantly primed ready to pounce on a mouse or a starling lol


----------



## Tom.com (Aug 30, 2008)

that sounds like my eldest cat. she gets very territorial around my kitten but sometimes she will give her a wash. It might be that you do something that she feels threatening or she may smell other cats scents on your clothes and think that they are coming into her territory.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

sounds like she's playing with you like you were another cat!  I wouldn't worry too much just when she does things that you don't like walk away. when she does things you do like praise her or blink at her slowly. Also when she goes a bit mental and her eyes get all big. get out a toy! or throw a box or plastic bag on the floor and watch her go!!


----------

